# Anyone else having trouble getting work?



## Bimbo (Jan 30, 2020)

I had this problem some time ago. Now I realized that I could be my own boss. What I do is do some small work. Now I have a goal to turn my hobby here into my work. I think it's cool!


----------



## GabrielHum (Mar 28, 2020)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I have one who may be able to help. A lot of my friends also can't find jobs. I've tried the newspaper but not this week's one.


I Appreciate your golden words.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Being made redundant sucks. It's a bit different from getting fired. When you get fired it's usually because you weren't performing well or you were not doing something right etc. Anyway, I got made redundant because the company I worked for wasn't making enough money and they couldn't afford to pay me.
> 
> Now it's really hard to find another (paid) job. I've applied to so many places but haven't been successful, it's so frustrating. And it's not like I have zero experience in anything, I've done work experience before, plus my previous job that I had for 4 years, and I currently volunteer 3 days a week just for something to do and to gain more experience.
> 
> ...



I’m also from Australia, and I know the struggle, a lot of people are in the exact same situation. “Applying to so many places, but no one is hiring”. I moved overseas and got a job in a couple of months in media, whereas there were pretty much no jobs in the field in rural Australia.


----------

